# Getting ready for winter in the high country



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

This afternoon we had to move the cattle down to lower elevations with a stock extra. The stock extra got held up for a coal drag that was bringing winter warmth to the towns along the rails.

Chuck


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm packing up my figures/cars/buildings. Usually do some work on them in the winter. Had a hail storm this summer, so little extra repair work ahead.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice collection of rolling stock. 

Looks great


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I got ready here today in the LOW country!! LOL Regal 

Cold and some snow predicted here for Monday night into Tuesday


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt and Regal:


Thanks for the positives. Sometimes it is fun to recreate something that I have seen in my books. 


Chuck 


I realize that the coal train isn't quite correct. The Bachmann 2-bay hoppers were never on the D&RGW. Perhaps that is why they don't have numbers on them.


Living here in Virginia, I can run the trains through the winter season.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking railroad Chuck. 

Love that coal drag.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

What's Winter??????


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy

I'm a retired geologist. Sooo, I'm kind of partial to trains hauling something that came out of the ground. Hence, my coal drag here and my 32 car iron ore train in 1:29. 




Stan: 

Winter is when the "rattle worms" disappear!

Cheers, 

Chuck


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Winter aint for sissies.... 

I've been thinking what I'm gonna do when the first flakes start to fly. I need to get a snow plow built.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 23 Oct 2011 07:12 PM 
What's Winter?????? 
Winter the day is when we have snow until noon on the ground.
Winter the season is when cars with Minnesota license plates show up.....









John


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

We spend a good portion of our year as winter. Even though officially winter starts Dec 21st, we typically have 30+ inches of snow by then. So I count winter the first day of snow fall till when it melts, sometime in April.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Geologist? 

Maybe I should add that to my resume? 

I did work underground in the coal mines for 12+ years.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy:

I've been in a lot of different mines (copper, lead, zinc, uranium, molybdenum, coal (surface), and salt), but an underground coal mine isn't one of them. 

Chuck


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Jake:

There are options out there if you want a snow plow. I have three: an engine, a rotary, and a wedge.


Chuck 




























Then there is always the fourth option: a plastic shovel. Never use a metal one. It scratches the track and can damage anything near the track.


----------



## shaneclara (Dec 27, 2007)

Love that Rotary! I just packed up my cars and figures this morning. Looks like a little ghost town now. Now it's looking forward to snow running and aparently getting a rotary snow plow as a winter goal. I always thought they were just static rolling stock. Pic sold me.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Shane;

My rotary was built by Ken Orme of the Denver Garden Railroad Society about 1990. It has given me a lot of pleasure.




















Chuck


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am getting ready for winter by stocking up on building supplies.

I just bought 12 bags of Stucco/Mortar mix.

Friday or Saturday I am going down to the steel store and get stuff to make my car barns. 

I will do a track inspection, maybe do some ballasting, Fill in holes that local gentry have dug ( with a bag like a frosting bag used to get mortar between rocks.) , and adjust the distance between the right of way and some plants that have taken root. I need to check the Tunnels for squatters.


Priority is the car barns as I don't run too much because I am too lazy to haul the stuff in and out of the train shop .

Snow? I am not concerned about.









JJ


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuck, 

You held up a loaded stock train for a coal drag? Tsk-tsk. 

Good pictures and cool snow movers. Thanks for posting. 

Mike


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike: 

The president of the railroad's wife was cold and there wasn't any coal in the basement for the furnace, need I say more.

Chuck


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I was curious if that snowplow mounted on the bachmann k-27 actually worked as a snowplow.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By jake3404 on 27 Oct 2011 10:11 PM 
I was curious if that snowplow mounted on the bachmann k-27 actually worked as a snowplow. 
As long as the depth of the snow is only 1/2 - 2/3 the height of the plow, deeper, then the brass calls for the wedge and when that gets stuck they bite the crew cost and call out the rotary!









John


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The plow on the K does work, but only with light snows. John is correct. An inch is probably the max for the K-plow. The rotary can handle 3 - 4 inches if it is a dry snow. 

Chuck


----------

